# حصرياً 2009 شريط شهيد و أمير لنخبه من احسن المرنمين علي اكثر من سرفر



## أبن البابا (24 سبتمبر 2009)

*† بـــــســــم الأب والأبــــن والروح الـقـدس الإلــه الواحـد †*​ 



*آمـــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــــــن*​ 

*

*​ 

*حصريـــــــــــــــا *​ 

*علي طريق يسوع وبس و مــع كيرو *​ 




*شريط شهيـــــــد و أميـــــــــــــــــر*​

*لــــ نخبـــه مـــن المـــرنميـــــــن*​ 
*

*​ 


*

*​ 

*هذا الألبوم يحتوى على مديح جديد*
*للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى*
*مُرتَّب على حروف اللغه العربيه الفُصحى*
*بصوت اللحن الروحانى*
*أبونا موسى رُشدى*​ 
*

*​ 
*شهيد وأمير*
*كلمات الشاعر رمزى بشاره*
*ومن ألحان سامح عبيد*
*ترانيم للشهيد العظيم مارجرجس الرومانى.*
*شريط يضم نخبة من المرنمين*​ 

*(((شهيد و أمير)))*​ 
*TraCk LisT*​ 
*شهيد وأمير – شادى شوكت ، ليليان عبيد*
*ها أصلى مهما حصلى - الطفل ديفيد جورج*
*بيقاسى يومياً عذاب - بولس ملاك ، مريم بطرس*
*سبع سنين بتفوت - سامح عبيد*
*الامات ممزوجة بأفراح - أميرة فارس*
*وف عذباتة تملى سعيد - عماد خيرى*
*شمس التجارب – سمير يوسف*
*اللى يموت علشانة يعيش - نرمين وهبة*
*مديح جديد - القس موسى رشدى ( اللحن الروحانى )*
*ها أخاصم همومى - ليليان عبيد*
*طريقك صعب – نيفين شكرالله..*​ 

*

*​ 


*Quality |:| 128 Kbps*
*Format |:| MP3*
*Size |:| 41.3MB*​ 


*




 تحميل الشريط



*

اختر السرفر المفضل لديك​ 

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 
*



مستني الردود*
*لو انو مردتوش متستنوش الحصريات بقا



*​


*أخوكم : *
*كيرلس أبن البابا*​ 
*اذكروني في صلواتكم*​ 



*ده كان طلب استاذ رمزي بشاره كتابه هذه البيانات*
*لطلب النسخه الأصليه الرجاء الإتصال بالأستاذ رمزى بشاره على موبايل*
*0020124283460*
*ramzybeshara******.com*​


----------



## GORGE MOSA (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ازاى احمل الشريط


----------



## ROWIS (6 ديسمبر 2009)

GORGE MOSA قال:


> ازاى احمل الشريط



*أدخل علي الرابط ده
http://www.mediafire.com/?zymoqhmwmxn
وانتظر لغايه ما تظهر الجمله دي
Click here to start download..
اضغط عليها هايبدأ التحميل فوراً
وبعد ما يخلص التحميل هايبقي عندك الملف وهو مضغوط هاتضغط عليه بالماوس كليك يمين وتختار Extract Here وتبدأ تسمع الشريط عادي خالص خالص
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ليك على الشريط

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (7 ديسمبر 2009)

*

شكراااااااا جزيلا للشريط

سلام المسيح معك


*


----------



## النهيسى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جدا


للشريط

والمجهود

العدرا تباركك


----------



## جرجس زاهى (20 يناير 2016)

اشكرك للترانيم الراائعه


----------



## moheb52 (12 فبراير 2016)

الرب يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## سامح وليم (25 يوليو 2016)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------

